# Need to find a cut and sew vendor.



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

So I have this friend who likes his "jerseys." He's unhappy with his current vendor whose name I don't know. I only know they're in the DFW area. We're talking low volume here. I don't know exactly how many, but probably 100 or fewer (per year). The only other vendor he's found has quoted him almost $100 _per shirt_! Current vendor is charging ~$36 per shirt.

The shirts are okay, but he doesn't like the service/people. So, can anybody point us toward a member or a vendor they like?


----------

